# Add wheels to Youe Coolers?



## bigwahoo (May 25, 2005)

Anybody have any ideas on adding wheels to your coolers. I know you can buy the premade ones, but that's no fun. Plus I have a bunch of coolers already. It would be nice to roll one around. Maybe PVC and some wheels off old kids toys.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw several plastic lawn mower big wheels at my local Ace hardware. If You took a piece of aluminum plate, bent it so you have a L bracket near the width of the cooler.
You might be able to attach it with liquid nails, and attach the axle to the plate.
I think the best approach would be to set the wheels so they only touch the ground when you lift the other end. You could also build a frame of PVC.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'd go this route instead. :cheers:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

you can pick up some pretty good wagons like the one megabite pictured at northern tool or harbor freight. prolly cheaper and faster than putting yours own wheels.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*cooler wheels*

Made an axle setup out of 1/2" EMT, 3/4" sleeves, 2 six inch wheels.
Bought a cheap fiberglass kit and glued the sleeves to the bottom of cooler.

Check your wheel ID first before using pipe/EMT.


----------

